# 92 Gallon Corner Fish List



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I was hoping on some input on what I'd like to put in my tank down the road. This is NOT what is going in the tank, this is just a list of fish I'm intereste in and I'd like to have a solid list that I can put in the tank all at once (given the size of the tank and the type of fish that will mix). Look at "My Aquariums and you can see what I'm working with already. I'm looking to get rid of the anemone/clown and damsel. Also, I'm hoping that down the road I can do a reef once I get the money for the lighting. Let me know! Thanks!

1. Purple Tang
2. Achilles Tang
3. Desjardini Sailfin Tang
4. Blue Green Chromis (3-5)
5. Royal Gramma
6. Green or Spotted Mandarin
7. Just about any Foxface/Rabbitfish
8. Some Goby that sifts sand
9. True or False Percula (after the Cinnamon is gone)
10. MAYBE a "reef safe" Trigger

I'd just like to know what I can put in and when. Any other information or suggestions would be great. Thanks again!


----------



## morningdove2930 (Jul 25, 2009)

first you dont want to put them in all at once it would give you a large nitrate spike, you only want to add a couple at a time and wait a couple weeks before you add a couple more and the mandarin you need to wait for about a year before you add that they are very hard to keep and very fussy eaters it will die on you. i would stay away from the trigger if you want a community type tank and reef


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

morningdove2930 said:


> first you dont want to put them in all at once it would give you a large nitrate spike, you only want to add a couple at a time and wait a couple weeks before you add a couple more *and the mandarin you need to wait for about a year before you add that they are very hard to keep and very fussy eaters it will die on you*. i would stay away from the trigger if you want a community type tank and reef


 
Morningdove, I think you were right on point with the advice you gave ReverendLoveBoy(good advice). 

But I have to strongly disagree with the statement about the Mandarin Goby. Yes, you're correct; they are very finicky eaters and not an easy fish to get to thrive, but he does not need to wait a year to introduce one into the tank. If a mandarin is gonna thrive in a tank, it has nothing to do with the amount of time that you wait to introduce him, granted that the protein and mineral levels in the tank are all stable and healthy....but that doesn't take a year. It all depends on how he sets up the tank. He may very well be able to purchase the substrate for the tank "pre-seeded", as well as use established water (purchased from a reputable and trustworthy TFS) and that will help to bring his levels to a 'initial healhty place' that he can now begin to 'fine-tune' the biological and the chemical balance of the tank with more ease and in a shorter amount of 'wait time'. Now, I'm not suggesting that rushing this process is the key to getting his mandarin in there, all I'm suggesting is that, that fish can be ready for placement as soon as he 'finds and maintains' a constant and healthy biological and chemical balance in the environment. 

I will also say that I think adding a couple fish every two weeks is a bit lengthy and can have a negative outcome in many scenarios. I think maybe adding a couple fish once a week (but adding only one fish a day) meaning two fish a week, but a couple days apart, is a safer process.... Given the species that he's mentioned (especially Tangs); and giving them too much time to obtain and claim territory, can make it difficult to then introduce the next set of fish and have them accepted as easily as possible into the community. Just my opinion ;-)


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, I know all about the mandarins. I'm not planning on putting that in until I can dose my tank with a unch of copepods and get that started. My main concern is the tangs. Can I have all 3 of them (and my hippo) in a 92 Corner? And if so, who goes in first?


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

92 gallons might be a little bit small for tangs. but thats just my opinion and i'm pretty new to saltwater.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

That's what I'm worried about. Because it's a corner tank, I don't think I'd have enough room for all 4. I'm hoping for a least 2.


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

ReverendLoveBoys said:


> That's what I'm worried about. Because it's a corner tank, I don't think I'd have enough room for all 4. I'm hoping for a least 2.


 
Rev, it depends on how big the fish are. You have to remember that everything in regards to what's compatible in an aquarium, is relative to "sizes"..... size of fish, size of environment, filtration, etc. ...but in this case we're talking about sizes relative to fish vs. Environment (and if you wanna break it down even more.... gotta consider how the tank is scaped as well). I know it's harder in a corner tank, but you can make things work depending on all the stipulations described


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Fair enough! I'll figure it out once the time is closer to get fish. Shouldn't be too far from now though...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

ReverendLoveBoys said:


> 1. Purple Tang
> 2. Achilles Tang
> 3. Desjardini Sailfin Tang
> 4. Blue Green Chromis (3-5)
> ...


Some good suggestions in the above threads, so I will elaborate on the fish.

The Purple Tang is one of the easiest to keep of all Tangs, but also one of the most aggressive after establishing a territory. If you want this fish, add it last.

The Achillies Tang is a very difficult to keep selection that is best left in the hands of extremely accomplished aquarists.

THe Desjardini Sailfin is also a Zebrasoma species of Tang, like the Purple Tang. You need to pick only 1 of these 2 fish.

The Chromis should fit nicely.

Royal Gramma will mix well and are sturdy fish. You will want to quarantine this fish, however, as they are very prone to ich.

The Rabbitfish would be best left for a larger aquarium, as they need a lot more swimming space than you have to offer.

Percula or Ocellaris Clownfish would be fine. A Trigger would not be a good idea for this size aquarium.

Now, I have a few words to elaborate on the concept of keeping a Mandarine Goby. Granted, the length of time an aquarium is set up does not have a direct correlation to the stability of the environment. However, the advice for having a seasoned aquarium is more appropriate with a Mandarin because of its very unique dietary requirements. Rather than wait a year, I would advice that you have a refugium, and wait until a thriving supply of copepods and amphipods are visibly apparent within your aquarium. Additionally, do not keep any other species of fish which require this special diet. A 90 gallon is pushing the limits of capability of supporting a single Mandarin.


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Now, I have a few words to elaborate on the concept of keeping a Mandarine Goby. Granted, the length of time an aquarium is set up does not have a direct correlation to the stability of the environment. However, the advice for having a seasoned aquarium is more appropriate with a Mandarin because of its very unique dietary requirements. Rather than wait a year, I would advice that you have a refugium, and wait until a thriving supply of copepods and amphipods are visibly apparent within your aquarium. Additionally, do not keep any other species of fish which require this special diet. A 90 gallon is pushing the limits of capability of supporting a single Mandarin.


I support this for sure. :thumbsup:




Pasfur said:


> A Trigger would not be a good idea for this size aquarium.


Pasfur, sorry but you are sooooo wrong about this! A nice big Clown Trigger (male), with the Chromis, a bunch of really small Percula Clowns, tons of various species of polyp corals, & various Goby and Blenny species would be an acceptable and awesome addition to his community!! :twisted:....................................


:shock:_Just kiddn_ (lol) ;-)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL

For a second I thought you were spamming my thread! I was seriously moving the mouse in the direction of the caution icon to have your membership revoked! LOL Granted, I was surprised, because you've become a welcome addition to the threads for the last few days, but sometimes you never know about a newby to a forum.  Your scared me for a minute there.

For the record folks, there are a few Triggers that are reef "safe". But none of them would even begin to work well in a tank as small as 90 gallons.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

cross hatches.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Some good suggestions in the above threads, so I will elaborate on the fish.
> 
> The Purple Tang is one of the easiest to keep of all Tangs, but also one of the most aggressive after establishing a territory. If you want this fish, add it last.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! You answered exactly what I needed answered! I'm upset about the sailfin/purple tang but what are ya gonna do. As for the achillies, I feel I could handle it but I think I'll hold off. So with a Hippo and (let's say I go with the purple, Is there another tang I could do? Or (and I know I have to worry about corals with the but...) a butterfly I could put it. I have a heniochus already. I just want to have a nice community tank with tons of color. That's why I have no desire for a Lamarks Angel (even though they're ref safe). There's nothing to them!

And SuperFishFan...
Nice. What's sad is that there's definatly people that would think you were serious aout the trigger! lol. Thank god I have at least some experience!


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> cross hatches.


 I'd love to get one of them but they're just soo expensive! Luckily, my LFS is going to let me buy at cost plus a little shipping. So Purple Tang and Cross hatch...Here I come!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you could always do a pair of cross hatches and a gem tang. :wink:


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

ReverendLoveBoys said:


> And SuperFishFan...
> Nice. What's sad is that there's definatly people that would think you were serious aout the trigger! lol. Thank god I have at least some experience!


 
I knew you would know I wasn't serious. Gotta have a laugh now and then, ya know? ;-)


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I just looked up a Gem Tang (never heard of it b4) and they're real neat looking! Not sure if you j/k ut a PAIR of triggers? Really? I think that would severly limit my mixing of fish. Not to mention, I ma be able to get fish at cost...but seriously...Just between those 3 fish I'm looking at oh I don't know, around $500-$1000! lol. I'll just gun for my Royal Gramma right now.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a gem tang is 3000 i believe and im joking. the pair of cross hatches would be about a grand alone.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would be very cautious about having more than 2 Tangs in a 90 gallon tank. Honestly, i'm not a supporter of you putting a Hippo Tang into this tank, because I just don't believe you are giving that fish enough space to thrive. In the wild, these guys obtain 75% of their adult size within the first year of their life, if that explains more about my view on this. I think you would be better off picking a Tang from the Ctenochaetus genus, such as a Chevron or Tomini Tang.

There are some Butterflyfish that would be compatable in a FOWLR environment. The Pearscale and Vegabond are possible to keep alive, and they don't get overly large. If this is an actual reef, then your only "safe" option is a Copperband.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Fair enough Pasfur. I'm actually hoping to upgrade to something like a 125 or more as soon as I can. But again...money is ALWAYS an issue. Especially since I've been unemployed since November. But I refuse to give up one of the few things that make me happy. I'll sooner live off of Cup-O-Noodles (and I have) than give up my fish. Any other suggestions on fish would be greatly appreciated!


----------

